# What animal is the most majestic?



## Bretrick (Nov 19, 2021)

Maybe the Frill Necked Lizard. Karaoke extraordinaire.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 19, 2021)

I have always considered the Lion as majestic. Also, the peacock.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 19, 2021)

Elephant


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 19, 2021)

The striking beauty of the tiger.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2021)

My choice would be one of the big cats.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 19, 2021)

Nothing more majestic than a parent's love:


----------



## Gaer (Nov 19, 2021)

Agree with Pam and Aunt Bea.  It would have to be a big cat; maybe a leopard.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 19, 2021)

Big cats get my vote too 

but as an alternative, how about Clydesdale horses?


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 19, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Big cats get my vote too
> 
> but as an alternative, how about Clydesdale horses?
> 
> View attachment 195250


Spectacular sight. A team of Clydesdales


----------



## feywon (Nov 20, 2021)

Personally, i think like entertainment awards, we need categories, cause there are several.  Both land and sea mammals have comics/clowns as well as elegant, dignified, majestic characters.


----------



## timoc (Nov 20, 2021)

What animal is the most majestic?​I think a sloth could be a contender.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2021)

All the big cats are majestic.
But I lean towards the Clydesdale and the Elephant.
Not to forget the Emperor Penguin:


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 20, 2021)

Tiger or a black panther


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 20, 2021)

I would have to say a horse. They are strong and have so many wonderful qualities and they helped build this country with all their hard work.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 20, 2021)

timoc said:


> What animal is the most majestic?​I think a sloth could be a contender.


I agree. And the sloth is my spirit animal too.


----------

